# ID please



## Kiwi77 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello, This was found in Townsville. Any suggestions on ID please? Thank you.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 29, 2016)

Hemidactylus frenatus, or the AHG. Also known as "Bloody Ferals" and Burton's food.


----------



## Kiwi77 (Feb 29, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Hemidactylus frenatus, or the AHG. Also known as "Bloody Ferals" and Burton's food.



Thank you so much for providing the name! It is embarrassing that I don't even know this...

- - - Updated - - -



BredliFreak said:


> Hemidactylus frenatus, or the AHG. Also known as "Bloody Ferals" and Burton's food.


Hi sorry to bother again; but a contact suggested it might be the Bynoe's gecko. So, is it the Asian house gecko or Bynoe's? Please advise.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 29, 2016)

Asian. A bynoes gecko is terrestrial, doesn't have the pads that asian house geckos do. Also has different colouration etc.

For a comparison to your gecko, a bynoes gecko looks like this: http://www.arod.com.au/arod/reptilia/Squamata/Gekkonidae/Heteronotia/binoei


----------



## Kiwi77 (Feb 29, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Asian. A bynoes gecko is terrestrial, doesn't have the pads that asian house geckos do. Also has different colouration etc.
> 
> For a comparison to your gecko, a bynoes gecko looks like this: http://www.arod.com.au/arod/reptilia/Squamata/Gekkonidae/Heteronotia/binoei


Convinced. Thank you. You are good with these.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 1, 2016)

[MENTION=42218]Kiwi77[/MENTION] Do you have and more photos of the gecko in question? A shot from directly above that clrealy shows the digits of any hand or foot is what I am really after, or a different perspective on the tail of the animal.


----------



## Kiwi77 (Mar 1, 2016)

Bluetongue1 said:


> @Kiwi77 Do you have and more photos of the gecko in question? A shot from directly above that clrealy shows the digits of any hand or foot is what I am really after, or a different perspective on the tail of the animal.




Hi, here you are; I hope these help. thank you taking a look at them, Regards,


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 1, 2016)

@Kiwi77 I am not sure what happened but there is only one pic posted and it is the original one used.


----------



## Kiwi77 (Mar 2, 2016)

*more photos*



Bluetongue1 said:


> @Kiwi77 I am not sure what happened but there is only one pic posted and it is the original one used.



Hi BlueTongue1, please additional photos; am afraid they are not any better. Thank you again for offering to look at them.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 5, 2016)

Unfortunately the photo, while a better angle, is stiil too blurry to observe the diagnostic features I was hoping to see. So unfortunately I cannot confirm or revise the ID given. Thanks for the extra effort made.


----------



## BrownHash (Mar 5, 2016)

Its not a binoes, although it does have similar colours. More likely to be a AHG or a gehyra species.


----------



## reptalica (Mar 14, 2016)

Terrible pic. Looks like it's dead.


----------

